# 4 Month old bi color working line female



## robk

Here is my girl Maci at 4 months old.
https://scontent-b-atl.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/1175407_10151595881951905_233814178_n.jpg


----------



## ksotto333

I love the look of Bi-Colors...nice looking little girl..


----------



## Springbrz

Stunning girl


----------



## Sunflowers

About time you posted a picture of her! How is she doing?

Oh, and something about her looks familiar… :wild:


----------



## KatsMuse

Beautiful! :wub:

Kat


----------



## robk

Thanks for the complements.

Sunflowers, she is quite the bossy little thing! Very vocal and pushy. Love her to death!


----------



## KatsMuse

Always love your photos...


----------



## Castlemaid

LOVE the pushy dogs! She looks quite mature for four months. Very pretty!


----------



## Redrider469

That's a beautiful dog you have,,


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## robk

Here are a couple of non stacked shots. She is really built like a little tank!


----------



## robk

Here is another, my phone would not up load more than one at a time;


----------



## JakodaCD OA

she is stunning, I am a big sap for bicolors,,can I ask where you got her? You can pm me if you don't want to put it here

I'll take her if she proves to much for ya)


----------



## Shade

Wow, she's gorgeous! :wub:


----------



## Liz&Anna

robk said:


> Here is my girl Maci at 4 months old.
> https://scontent-b-atl.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/1175407_10151595881951905_233814178_n.jpg


Ok she looks exactly like Anna!!!! Shorter thick neck, not to long of a back, my dog is 4.5 months old now and she looks exactly like this!


























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## robk

Liz&Anna said:


> Ok she looks exactly like Anna!!!! Shorter thick neck, not to long of a back, my dog is 4.5 months old now and she looks exactly like this!
> 
> View attachment 165633
> 
> 
> View attachment 165641
> 
> 
> View attachment 165649
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 Your girl seems a lot bigger than mine did at that age.


----------



## misslesleedavis1

My bi colored male  Tyson aka Hammy Hamster


----------



## robk

misslesleedavis1 said:


> View attachment 165657
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My bi colored male  Tyson aka Hammy Hamster


Gorgeous dog and a really nice picture!


----------



## Liz&Anna

misslesleedavis1 said:


> View attachment 165657
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My bi colored male  Tyson aka Hammy Hamster


Whoa! Agreed!! Great dog-great pic!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## misslesleedavis1

JakodaCD OA said:


> she is stunning, I am a big sap for bicolors,,can I ask where you got her? You can pm me if you don't want to put it here
> 
> I'll take her if she proves to much for ya)


OMG bicolors and sable and my heart melts


----------

